# 22305 closed treatment vertebral process fracture



## taylov519 (Nov 24, 2009)

Can anybody tell me if this can be coded for each vertebrae?  Pt has transverse fracture of L1 and L2.  I don't read anything in CPT that states each, however the parts seem to be separate from each other, just looking for some clarification.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 24, 2009)

Billable one time...


----------

